# Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia



## CHERYL LYNN (May 6, 2010)

What ICD 9 code would you use for this diagnosis?


----------



## jtuominen (May 14, 2010)

Hi there--

I have never coded this before but doing a little research it looks like this is a form of nonischemic cardiomyopathy. Its sometimes called arrhythmogenic right ventricular dysplasia/cardiomyopathy and can be abbreviated as ARVD/C.
If it was me, I think I would code this as 425.4.


----------

